# went to the gym



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I really had a rough time this week. I haven't been able to force myself to go places outside my apartment.

But I managed to get down to the gym today. I_ hate_ the gym atmosphere. There were way too many people, and it was super awkward until I got on a machine. I worked out for 15 some minutes and then walked home, but I felt _amazing_ on the walk home. I think it was worth it. My goal now is to go to the gym in the evening, when there are less people (I hope?) I miss working out at night. Especially in springtime, when the weather outside makes the walk home all the more pleasant.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

good for you! I am in complete admiration. Getting to the gym is one of my goals, and I still haven't managed it, so kudos to you for doing it. I am determined to manage it this weekend though. 

I don't like the gym atmos for the same reasons, but I know it's something I've got to do.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have improved on that too. Gym doesn't bother me anymore. I went tonight and I walked and jogged around in jeans on the track and a spagetti string shirt that was too short showing my belly button and showing my tan bra straps although it was modest enough, no cleavage or anything. No makeup on. Then I went steaming and swimming and hottubbing. 

I even told a walker in the swim lane that that's not the lane for that. I couldn't do that a few weeks ago I saw so I did it today. It was a man too not a woman. I didn't get him out of the lane because he was jogging and swimming alternately but I did tell him. I've never been able to do that before. The gym used to terrify me though.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I normally don't let my bra straps show anywhere. I think it looks trashy. But I was hot and I didn't want to jump into the steam room or the pool yet either because I was tired. So I decided to run in what I was wearing under my coat for a little bit and wake myself up. The thing is that I didn't feel selfconscious about how I looked. I'm at the gym though. The bra straps are super thin too not the flat kind but also spagetti string so its not like it looked real bad. People jog in sports bras and stuff anyway and I swim in a sports bra or a sports top that is short plus a bikini so its no big deal showing my middriff I feel at the gym. In public in general I cover my midsection always and never show bra straps and always wear light makeup. but I wanted to see if I felt self conscious about that. Next time I will not take my makeup off so quick and dress better. I give myself some slackeroo though just like I do others.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Your gym is still crowded? My gym has specials constantly lowering their prices for existing members or family and friends deals. I think they have lost a lot of people.

It will get easier. Remember that you're at a place where you are going to get sweaty like everyone else and no one should be self conscious about that.


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

I always find that I feel a lot better after a good workout at the gym. I always go at night when there is very little people there and I have all the equipment to myself.


----------



## RobertWiggins (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah I also tend to go at slow times. But I feel good after I' done so it's worth it for me. It also helps me get out of the house and feeling like Ive accomplished something.


----------



## defoe (Jan 31, 2010)

i used to be at a sports group at the gym, until 2 years ago, then they canceled the group and since then i havent gone to the gym anymore
obvioulsy i still do school sport, but thats not the same


----------

